# Ok to bike in rain?



## jwhiteney (May 28, 2012)

So some friends and I were going to go biking this evening. it's dry now but seems like its may rain a bit. 

Will I damage my bike in the long run by getting it wet? Am I still okay to go out? It's my brand new bike so I am just being cautious. 

Thanks


----------



## bugztom (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't know where you live but i live in Florida and ride in the rain - several tips I use:
1. fenders both front and rear
2. Lots of water
3. You can't stay dry, but you better stay warm 
4. don't ride in puddles or ditches - you don't know how deep they are or what they hide
5. If anticipating rain, I ride on routes where there aren't any cars (or many) - rails to trails option
6. lights on, but assume no one sees you anyway
7. After the ride, clean your bike and ensure all drain holes are clear and water is drained (stand your bike up vertically) - see Purple Extreme - How to professionally clean your bike in ten minutes 
8. I also wear a mtn bike helmet with visor - handy when it rains hard
9. Understand your brake limitations, esp. if in a group. 
good luck


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Be careful in the rain with carbon bikes. They assplode the first sign of dampness in the air.

I jest, I jest. In Seattle, rain is as much a part of cycling as sunny weather. Bugztom's rule 1 and rule 9 are critical for a fun, safe wet ride. In light, steady rain you will get twice as wet from spray coming up as you will from rain coming down. And watch your braking distance; you will not be able to stop your bike nearly as quick.

The other thing is rule 3; staying warm. If you have a wool undershirt and socks, now is the time to get them out. It's impossible to stay dry but it's very possible to stay warm, and having a successful wet ride is contingent on it.

If it's raining lightly, you should take care to avoid the middle of the road. Cars will drop oil from their engines, which seeps into the roads. When it rains it floats the oil to the surface making for a long oil slick down the middle of the lane. If it rains hard, the oil will get washed away; ironically more rain can be safer than less.


----------



## KenP. (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, you can ride in the rain. Just rinse, wipe, and re-lube when your done.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

Agree with KenP. Just clean and relube after the ride. Bikes are made for all conditions ... 

But I will admit, living in the NE with not always so nice weather, I have a bike dedicated to winters and wet, so I don't muck up my good rides. 

I love the rain rides. It's great to get out in the rain esp in months like July when I've been riding in the high heat, rain cools things down.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

No harm to ride in the rain. Just lots of extra maintenance on your bike. 
Make sure you keep your chain lubed. Preferably a lube made for wet conditions. Wax lubes don't hold up well in rain. 
After you ride in the rain, make sure you store your bike somewhere warm and dry so it dry's off quick. Not like in a cold damp garage.
Pull out your seat post, flip the bike, and drain any water that may have collected in the frame.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

All the above plus reduce air pressure in tires, don't lean the bike more than you have to for turns stay more upright, avoid metal grating and manhole covers, cross RR tracks carefully and at 90 degrees. If it hasn't rain in awhile and it hasn't rained hard for a bit the roads will be slippery. I don't mind the rain but drafting is a pain.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Schneiderguy said:


> I don't mind the rain but drafting is a pain.


where fenders and cycling caps shine


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I wouldn't mind riding in the rain if it wasn't for the 25+ mph wind we get every time it rains. That just takes the fun out of it for me.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, you look like a badass riding in poor conditions, but it's dangerous. 

The white lines on the road are very slick, your brakes don't work as good, hard for cars to see you, handling corners is an issue. One of the worse wrecked I ever had was taking a corner too fast in the rain. 

Not only are going to be soaked when you get home, but you'll have a lot of cleanup to do on the bike. 

I only ride in the rain if I get caught in it, I’ll never go out knowing rain is coming. 

My advice, go to the gym. There will be plenty of days to ride.


----------



## pauljdav (Apr 30, 2012)

Rain is a part of Everett Wa. I am trying to decide right now where I will ride today as it pours out there. I have a commuter hybrid bike I currently use for these conditions. I ordered removable full fenders for my "nice" bike. The rest of the needed parts will arrive today. 

Too many rainy days I would like to take out the sport bike that I am missing without the fenders. 

Be safe and have fun out there.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

Your tires can cut more easily in the wet. Water will act as a lubricant and sharp objects can become embedded in your tires. Check your tires after the ride to make sure there are no cuts and nothing is embedded in them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

You probably need to get a disk brake that allows you to brake better


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Remember that everything rests on less than 3 (THREE!!!) sq in of rubber on the road. Rain spreads the oil that is on the road, making it very slippery. And the water is itself a lubricant.

*Ride slower. * Avoid sharp turns. *Brake in advance of need.* Stay in control.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

By the way, traditional brake does not work well when the rim is wet. On the other hand, the disk brake has less problems. I have also heard that there is ceramic rim and brake available that gives the rider a better braking performance.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Dude, your bike will melt. Don't do it....................................

On a serious note,
I have ridden in the rain when it was 80 deg out and I'm glad I forgot to take my visor of my helmet. I have also ridden in 50 degrees and raining hard. That was a hell I don't wish to repeat. Just make sure you relube all parts. My rear wheel bearings seized after my rain ride. I took a lot of other things apart, but missed the hub bearings. 

On the braking side, get some Kool stop salmon pads.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

The worst thing about rain is metal on the road, especially train tracks will ruin a bike faster then you can blink.

If you ride in the rain alot then your rims will wear out faster. The sand on the road mixes with the water and that grinding paste on your brake pads wears out the rims. You should clean your rims and pads after a rain ride.

Like stated above your tires tend to get cut up more too.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

No problem riding in the rain as far as your bike is concerned. Just wipe it down, especially the chain & cogs when you get home. When it's dry, maybe the next morning, lube the chain & the pivot points on the derailleurs & you'll be good to go.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Just remember...

The rain don't hurt, there ain't no soap in it.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Don't do it if you have a carbon frame or other carbon parts! They won't assplode as someone else suggested though. Just remember, sugar is a carbohydrate and as this name implies, are composed of carbon, hydrogen and oxygen. Get that? Carbon. This means that just as sugar does, your frame will melt when it comes into contact with water.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

PBike said:


> Just remember, sugar is a carbohydrate and as this name implies, are composed of carbon, hydrogen and oxygen. Get that? Carbon. This means that just as sugar does, your frame will melt when it comes into contact with water.


Hahahaha! Good joke.

Watch the carbon fiber melt before your very eyes...


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I so want to post something sarcastic. I need help, please somebody help me…OK, OK, I can do it on my own.

The same thing will happen to your bike as happens to your car in the rain…it’ll get wet. Riding in the rain can be invigorating and fun. If it’s a steady pouring rain, I won’t go out. If it starts during a ride, I’ll finish my ride. And BTW, roadies wave to each other 50% more frequently when it’s raining. 

There, got through it! But I don’t feel well.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Aug 7, 2004)

One of the most fun rides I ever had was from Waikiki to Kailua in a drenching thunderstorm.


----------



## username (Dec 21, 2007)

Live in the NW. Rain is the reality. Fenders, good gloves, and good shoes/wool socks/shoe covers. Relube the chain more frequently. See rule number five and number 9 (google velominati)


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

KenP. said:


> Yes, you can ride in the rain. Just rinse, wipe, and re-lube when your done.


Kinda like sloppy seconds. 

Wait... Did I just post that???


----------



## scott967 (Apr 26, 2012)

I do recall a time I was out for a quick ride after work in Annapolis, MD and got caught in a thunder storm -- not Florida bad, but up there. It was the one time I was feeling a little nervous on the bike and I pulled off into a shopping center to wait it out, even though I was only a couple miles from home.

scott s.
.


----------



## jezza1983 (Jun 11, 2012)

rule number 5... (google them) hard the .. up.
you will love it... tough it out


----------



## followfowler (Apr 10, 2012)

Any special cleaning you guys are doing or just draining, relubing chain, pivots on detailers and metal bits around the bike? Any issues with steer tube or bottom brackets and cranks?


----------



## pauljdav (Apr 30, 2012)

So far no special cleaning or relubing as long as I have full fenders. I do have full fenders on the bike I ride in the worst weather and that keeps the bike clean. I got caught in the rain on my sport bike with no fenders and it was a mess when I got home and had a lot of work cleaning the chain, cranks and cogs. Now I have the SKS long race fenders I will put on when rain is a possibility. So far it is very effective.

Paul


----------



## nick64 (May 29, 2012)

I would never purposefully ride my "good bike" in the rain. Besides the inherent dangers of riding on slippery streets with poor visibility for bikers and card alike, there is nothing that will filthy up your bike more than riding on wet roads. It is just not worth the amount of cleaning it would take to get the bike back to a pristine state to ride it in the rain. On the other hand, if you have a beater bike, then ride away


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

nick64 said:


> I would never purposefully ride my "good bike" in the rain.


What "good" is a bike that you won't ride in the rain?


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

velodog said:


> What "good" is a bike that you won't ride in the rain?


I agree wholeheartedly. I can't get over the fact people actually question whether or not it is okay to bike in the rain. Rain will not hurt a bike. It won't melt, get soggy or self destruct. It isn't going to suddenly disintegrate into a pile of rust because it gets wet. 

Ride the thing. That's what it is for.


----------



## nick64 (May 29, 2012)

PBike said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. I can't get over the fact people actually question whether or not it is okay to bike in the rain. Rain will not hurt a bike. It won't melt, get soggy or self destruct. It isn't going to suddenly disintegrate into a pile of rust because it gets wet.
> 
> Ride the thing. That's what it is for.


My "good" bike is good for the 95% of the time that I ride in non-rainy conditions. I have a beater bike for the wet days. And, while of course a bike won't disintegrate from getting wet, things like stem and handlebar bolts _will_ rust from the wet, not to mention the filth, motor oil, anti-freeze and general muck that gets kicked up all over the bike from riding on wet big city streets without fenders.. Why would I risk that when I have another beater bike to ride?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

bugztom said:


> 8. I also wear a mtn bike helmet with visor - handy when it rains hard


Oh horrors! Thou shall wear a cycling cap under thy road helmet, as demonstrated:


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

nick64 said:


> I would never purposefully ride my "good bike" in the rain. Besides the inherent dangers of riding on slippery streets with poor visibility for bikers and card alike, there is nothing that will filthy up your bike more than riding on wet roads. It is just not worth the amount of cleaning it would take to get the bike back to a pristine state to ride it in the rain. On the other hand, if you have a beater bike, then ride away


My husband won't ride in the rain either. Won't even ride if the roads are still wet from previous rain. I don't know about you, but in his case it's because he's borderline OCD and in the event of a surprise drenching, he will spend 1-2 hours in the basement meticulously cleaning every square millimeter of that bike. I gotta buy him a rain bike *sigh*

As for me, I don't ride in the rain often, just 'cause I'm lazy. But last night, when the group ride made the turn back home with about 20 miles to go, we saw a thunderstorm coming that looked like Armegeddon. I have NEVER ridden in rain like that. Soaking, blowing, face-pounding. I couldn't see from the rooster tails coming up under my glasses and couldn't brake. Near the end, the roads were so full of water it was actually a factor in pedalling difficulty. You couldn't ride near the edge of the road because there were rivers running down it. I am thankful we all made it back w/ the same amount of skin. 

So are you guys telling me I should have done something different with the bike besides leave it in the back of the car for 24 hrs? ;-) Seriously, I'll have time to take care of it tonight...I don't want to spend 2 hours at it, but what do I need to do besides hose it off and lube the chain? It's ti, so it shouldn't assplode in the car today.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

nick64 said:


> My "good" bike is good for the 95% of the time that I ride in non-rainy conditions. I have a beater bike for the wet days. And, while of course a bike won't disintegrate from getting wet, things like stem and handlebar bolts _will_ rust from the wet, not to mention the filth, motor oil, anti-freeze and general muck that gets kicked up all over the bike from riding on wet big city streets without fenders.. Why would I risk that when I have another beater bike to ride?


As long as you ride. As far as bolts and things rusting, I have a almost 30 year old Ross Mt. Rainier which has seem much rain and surprisingly its bolts aren't rusty. If you leave it outside in all kinds of weather it will show rust, but a bike isn't going to get horribly rusty by riding in the rain. Just get it in where it can dry and apply common sense with maintenance. My Surly LHT has seen lots of rain on tour and it looks new. Okay, it looks new after I finally washed it after riding into Hurricane Irene last year on tour.  

I can understand wanting to keep your bike pristine, that is a personal thing. I would still ride it though, but that's just me. The rain won't hurt it and you can spend quality time with it afterwards cleaning it and caressing its parts. :blush2:


----------



## ryan141 (Mar 21, 2012)

litespeedchick said:


> My husband won't ride in the rain either. Won't even ride if the roads are still wet from previous rain. I don't know about you, but in his case it's because he's borderline OCD and in the event of a surprise drenching, he will spend 1-2 hours in the basement meticulously cleaning every square millimeter of that bike. I gotta buy him a rain bike *sigh*
> 
> As for me, I don't ride in the rain often, just 'cause I'm lazy. But last night, when the group ride made the turn back home with about 20 miles to go, we saw a thunderstorm coming that looked like Armegeddon. I have NEVER ridden in rain like that. Soaking, blowing, face-pounding. I couldn't see from the rooster tails coming up under my glasses and couldn't brake. Near the end, the roads were so full of water it was actually a factor in pedalling difficulty. You couldn't ride near the edge of the road because there were rivers running down it. I am thankful we all made it back w/ the same amount of skin.
> 
> So are you guys telling me I should have done something different with the bike besides leave it in the back of the car for 24 hrs? ;-) Seriously, I'll have time to take care of it tonight...I don't want to spend 2 hours at it, but what do I need to do besides hose it off and lube the chain? It's ti, so it shouldn't assplode in the car today.


My heroine! :thumbsup:


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

litespeedchick said:


> My husband won't ride in the rain either. Won't even ride if the roads are still wet from previous rain. I don't know about you, but in his case it's because he's borderline OCD and in the event of a surprise drenching, he will spend 1-2 hours in the basement meticulously cleaning every square millimeter of that bike. I gotta buy him a rain bike *sigh*
> 
> As for me, I don't ride in the rain often, just 'cause I'm lazy. But last night, when the group ride made the turn back home with about 20 miles to go, we saw a thunderstorm coming that looked like Armegeddon. I have NEVER ridden in rain like that. Soaking, blowing, face-pounding. I couldn't see from the rooster tails coming up under my glasses and couldn't brake. Near the end, the roads were so full of water it was actually a factor in pedalling difficulty. You couldn't ride near the edge of the road because there were rivers running down it. I am thankful we all made it back w/ the same amount of skin.
> 
> So are you guys telling me I should have done something different with the bike besides leave it in the back of the car for 24 hrs? ;-) Seriously, I'll have time to take care of it tonight...I don't want to spend 2 hours at it, but what do I need to do besides hose it off and lube the chain? It's ti, so it shouldn't assplode in the car today.



LOL You did more than I did. I rode my LHT into Hurricane Irene and I just washed it a few weeks ago. I figure the rain I've ridden in since washed off the debris from the rain from Hurricane Irene.

Keep your chain lubed and cleaned, and do normal maintenance when needed.


----------



## fangio57 (Apr 15, 2006)

I always wipe my tires frequentlyu in the wet. Small shards stick to the tires better and work their way through the casing.
Could cause a flat later.


----------



## fangio57 (Apr 15, 2006)

After the ride I also do the inspection - and I will use superglue on the cuts, as well.
Tires aren't cheap.....


----------



## nick64 (May 29, 2012)

PBike said:


> As long as you ride. As far as bolts and things rusting, I have a almost 30 year old Ross Mt. Rainier which has seem much rain and surprisingly its bolts aren't rusty. If you leave it outside in all kinds of weather it will show rust, but a bike isn't going to get horribly rusty by riding in the rain. Just get it in where it can dry and apply common sense with maintenance. My Surly LHT has seen lots of rain on tour and it looks new. Okay, it looks new after I finally washed it after riding into Hurricane Irene last year on tour.
> 
> I can understand wanting to keep your bike pristine, that is a personal thing. I would still ride it though, but that's just me. The rain won't hurt it and you can spend quality time with it afterwards cleaning it and caressing its parts. :blush2:


I hear you, but one other thing I neglected to mention is that I am a city apartment dweller. I do not have access to a garden hose or anything like that. I know from experience that it's a real pain trying to clean the bottom bracket area behind the crank as well as the cassette with just a roll of paper towels and a bottle of Windex. And, since I don't have a garden, driveway, or garage, I would be doing all of this filth and muck cleaning on my living room carpet.  Thus, "good" bike = sunny days only.


----------



## BianchiMike (May 14, 2012)

It's okay, unless you're a witch then you might melt.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

nick64 said:


> I hear you, but one other thing I neglected to mention is that I am a city apartment dweller. I do not have access to a garden hose or anything like that. I know from experience that it's a real pain trying to clean the bottom bracket area behind the crank as well as the cassette with just a roll of paper towels and a bottle of Windex. And, since I don't have a garden, driveway, or garage, I would be doing all of this filth and muck cleaning on my living room carpet.  Thus, "good" bike = sunny days only.


How do you clean and maintain your "beater bike"?


----------

